
Lenovo unveils retro ThinkPad for 25th anniversary - artsandsci
https://www.theverge.com/2017/10/5/16428720/lenovo-retro-thinkpad-25th-anniversary
======
dalfonso
This retro version highlights what I like about the Thinkpad line -- it is
what it is and it's proud of what it is. It's a no nonsense line of laptops
meant for business.

Compare this "retro" version to today's version -- there's not too much
difference. Lenovo tried experimenting with being hip via sub-brands and
technologies (touch bar, Yoga, etc.), which is fine, but the Thinkpad line's
core identity hasn't really shifted. If you want a Windows laptop that works
and can withstand a decent amount of punishment, go with a Thinkpad.

------
rando444
I just wish they'd make up their mind about the buttons that surround the
arrow keys.

Sometimes it's page-back / page-forward, sometimes it's pgup / pgdown .. with
both options being equally annoying.

------
akman
Anybody see anything about solid Linux compatibility? I was hoping they'd have
more information on that.

------
llccbb
16:9 will never be retro. I personally like the new keyboard (T430-onwards)
and while I enjoy the new ports, I will stick with purchasing 5 year old
thinkpads on Ebay for under $150.

~~~
romwell
Came here to upvote this inevitable comment. I am still waiting for the
glorious future when laptop manufacturers realize that watching movies isn't
necessarily the sole (or primary) purpose of their products, and that
activities like editing and reading documents benefit from having vertical
space.

